# Airbag install/console removal



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

i need to put in new airbags. how do i get the center console off without breaking anything, and how do i get the blown airbag out and new one in? i also need to change the airbag module, where exactly does it sit?


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

anybody wanna help me? i need to install a new passanger airbag, dont know how to exactly pull the dash off.


----------



## 06bom18 (Jan 20, 2011)

I did all air bags and seat belts in my 06 its a very big job, the whole dash cap has to come off. The air bag module is under your console. I bought a SI cd manual off ebay and glad I did there alot of steps to that job


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

06bom18 said:


> I did all air bags and seat belts in my 06 its a very big job, the whole dash cap has to come off. The air bag module is under your console. I bought a SI cd manual off ebay and glad I did there alot of steps to that job


could you get me a link to it on ebay? thanks for the info so far.


----------



## 06bom18 (Jan 20, 2011)

I got mine from ebay seller manual_monkey I looked he currently dont have one listed you might email and see if he has one. There is another seller has one listed item#220871794546 not sure if its same as mine Id ask if it covers airbags and restraints, hope this helps


----------

